
Issue 570685 – nest.com consuming 4+GB of RAM on Linux (2015) - yuhong
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=570685
======
cm3
Someday we will get rid of all the layers of web client stack and streamline
it into something small and easy to implement. I don't know when that will
happen, though, seeing a myriad of preprocessors and compilers that produce
CSS and JavaScript and then work around HTML by reimplementing parts of the
browser in JavaScript, realizing one feature but breaking many others like
standard browser features of HTML pages.

The actual bug on nest.com sounds like Chrome should prevent allocating that
much memory in a single tab, especially given that any content can be thrown
at a browser and it's a not a controlled environment like a game where the
engine doesn't have to handle edge cases like this because the level designers
take care.

